# Buying a fridge in Nice!



## a.s.anderson (7 mo ago)

Help - we are intermittently in Nice and Scotland and finding difficulty buying a fridge (for delivery) from DARTY without a French phone number ... Can anyone recommend a more friendly shop??


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Are there shops in Scotland that would deliver large appliances within their area without having a local phone number? I've had several large appliances delivered from Darty and have always been pleased with the ease of ordering and getting delivery arranged. But you do need a phone number so they can notify you on the delivery date (usually to narrow down the delivery time). Depending on your situation, do you have a neighbor who could take any calls on delivery day?


----------



## a.s.anderson (7 mo ago)

Thank you ... we did buy one from Darty with no problems (infact excellent service) about 5 years ago so rather surprised to find the change. I think we have now also become very familiar with buying things on line and being told which day things will arrive.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

One of the reasons Darty need a phone number is so that you can track the delivery van in real time, particularly useful if the van gets stuck in traffic or you need to open external gates to a property where children or animals may be loose.
Darty tend to text a précise time for delivery too rather than a vague delivery slot. A friend needed a delivery in her village on market day, she was told the dishwasher would arrive at 12.20 (just as the square was reopening) and it arrived at 12.22.


----------



## a.s.anderson (7 mo ago)

Thank you - looks I'll need to bite the bullet and get a French phone to add to the collection!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I was going to mention that, as a long time customer of Darty via their website, the process for buying things online is constantly evolving. Will also mention that with my last purchase, I had chosen the "afternoon" time slot initially (that's from 13h to 19h I think initially, with them narrowing it down via email on the delivery date). On the day of delivery, I had a call from the driver around 11:30 or 12:00 to say that he had completed his morning deliveries and was in the area. He could be at my house in 10 minutes if I was willing to take the delivery a little early. Half an hour later the appliance was delivered, installed and everyone was happy.


----------



## jweihl (Jul 18, 2017)

a.s.anderson said:


> Thank you - looks I'll need to bite the bullet and get a French phone to add to the collection!!


I'm a convert to dual SIM phones (like all the iPhones Xr and later). I love having both a french and US number active at the same time. I've got a really cheap US plan (no roaming) and $5 per month if you use wifi or cellular data from your other phone number, so it costs me little beyond what I pay for my French service. I imagine you could take the opposite approach and get a really cheap french SIM (the pay as you go ones from Bouygues are really reasonable) to complement your other service.


----------



## a.s.anderson (7 mo ago)

jweihl said:


> I'm a convert to dual SIM phones (like all the iPhones Xr and later). I love having both a french and US number active at the same time. I've got a really cheap US plan (no roaming) and $5 per month if you use wifi or cellular data from your other phone number, so it costs me little beyond what I pay for my French service. I imagine you could take the opposite approach and get a really cheap french SIM (the pay as you go ones from Bouygues are really reasonable) to complement your other service.


Thank you. A


----------



## a.s.anderson (7 mo ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> I was going to mention that, as a long time customer of Darty via their website, the process for buying things online is constantly evolving. Will also mention that with my last purchase, I had chosen the "afternoon" time slot initially (that's from 13h to 19h I think initially, with them narrowing it down via email on the delivery date). On the day of delivery, I had a call from the driver around 11:30 or 12:00 to say that he had completed his morning deliveries and was in the area. He could be at my house in 10 minutes if I was willing to take the delivery a little early. Half an hour later the appliance was delivered, installed and everyone was happy.


Thank you!


----------

